
Mozilla Releases Second Largest Public Voice Data Set - alfonsodev
https://medium.com/mozilla-open-innovation/sharing-our-common-voice-mozilla-releases-second-largest-public-voice-data-set-e88f7d6b7666
======
alfonsodev
Previous related discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14794654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14794654)

